# Lone Star Mason: How Freemasonry Is (Or Used To Be) An Honor Group



## JJones (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is my latest blog entry. I hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

JJones said:


> Here is my latest blog entry. I hope everyone enjoys it!


Right.. .. finally got to this. Its taken so long because you suggested some pre-reading... which i did.... i suggest you're better off sumarizing that rather than sending folk off to read another site, its marketing 101, capture your audience whereas you sent me away from uour blog..... hence it would be better to writes; "in articles about honour on the art of manliness blog, tge author takes about vertical and horizontal honour... etc etc" and include a link at the bottom of the post to what you have referenced. 

I agree Freemasonry is an honour group, it still is for me....


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh, and in freemasonry, inner honour is whats inportant, maybe horizonal, but vertical ? While positions like mwgm might appear vertical, like all men who meet on the level, for me a GM, as a man and Freemason is my equal, he's simply first amoung equals. What's really at work is respect not honour... respect for his office and respect for the man, hopefully both, but i (and no doubt he) would take the later over the first anyday...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 3, 2016)

Whens the next entry?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Whens the next entry?



Yep, that too!


----------



## JJones (Oct 13, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Whens the next entry?



I hope to begin writing more pretty soon, Summer ended and my schedule got slammed very quickly. Things should slow down pretty soon though.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

Of course

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2016)

Look forward to more!


----------

